

This is how much Microsoft charges the FBI for your info - arunc
http://dailycaller.com/2014/03/20/this-is-how-much-microsoft-charges-the-fbi-for-your-info/

======
arunc
The original article on dailydot [http://www.dailydot.com/news/microsoft-
compliance-emails-fbi...](http://www.dailydot.com/news/microsoft-compliance-
emails-fbi-ditu/)

